# Red is the New Black, Leica Announces New Limited Edition Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

```
<em>Leica APO-SUMMICRON-M 50mm f/2 ASPH. special limited edition in red anodised finish</em></p>
<p>Leica Camera has introduced the first ever special edition Leica lens in a red anodised finish. With just 100 units available globally, this exclusive Leica APO-Summicron-M 50mm f/2 ASPH. will be available from December 2016.</p>
<p>The world’s sharpest standard lens, the Leica APO-Summicron-M 50mm f/2 ASPH. is considered to be the reference model amongst standard focal lengths, and is recognised for its exceptional imaging performance, incredibly sharp reproduction of fine details, and high contrast rendition from corner to corner of the image frame at maximum aperture. The use of a floating element in its design ensures that this is also maintained at close shooting distances.</p>
<p><!--more-->

A total of eight elements is employed to achieve the extraordinary optical performance of this lens. Three of the elements are made from glass with high anomalous partial dispersion for apochromatic correction, and two have a particularly high refractive index. Based on original developments from the former Leitz glass laboratory, the use of these specially formulated glass types requires exceptional effort and many years of experience. Thanks to the continuous advancements in optical technology, processes have been refined and perfected over time, resulting in consistently outstanding imaging quality.</p>
<p>As with all Leica lenses, the Leica APO-Summicron-M 50mm f/2 ASPH. was designed and developed by Leica optical specialists in Wetzlar and represents the perfect combination of optical and technical expertise. Offering unrivalled reliability and enduring value, the lens is engineered from the finest, high quality materials and meticulously assembled by hand. Coupled with the Leica ‘Made in Germany’ stamp of excellence, this blend of cutting-edge technology and precision manufacturing guarantees consistently outstanding quality.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and availability

</strong>The Leica APO-Summicron-M 50mm f.2 ASPH. in red anodised finish is scheduled to be available from 9 December 2016, at a suggested retail price of £7,575 including VAT.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-27388 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/6617419781.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/6617419781-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="6617419781" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/6617419781-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/6617419781-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/0374197962.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/0374197962-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="0374197962" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/0374197962-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/0374197962-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/1143998373.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/1143998373-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1143998373" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/1143998373-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/1143998373-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/5713948411.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/5713948411-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5713948411" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/5713948411-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/5713948411-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mitchel2002 (Nov 15, 2016)

nice lens not nice price


----------



## Pookie (Nov 15, 2016)

I've got 4 Leicas... A Safari, 240, M6 and MP, for the life of me I can't see the need to have a red lens. Black is always the first choice unless it's the Safari and then I go silver.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll just wait 5 years for sigma to put out a sharper 1.4 version with AF ha ha! ;D
I have had about 4 Leica R lenses and every one of them were beat by another cheaper lens I compared even wide open so when I discovered that I sold them all.
One I wanted forever the 80mm 1.4 which was suppose to replace my Sigma 85mm 1.4 but when I tested my newly bought lens is was just terrible in comparison. TO SIGMA!! I always knocked siggy in the past but they have really stepped thing up as we all know. I was just so shocked how poor my Leica's were. I think they were probably the best back in their time but tec has evolved so quickly that they get left in the dust.
Others I had were
Leica R 50mm f/2.0 which was really good but I wanted a little faster lens.
Leica R 70-210mm f/4.0 was good as well but one can get a AF version for the same price.
Leica 35-70mm 2.8 is crazy heavy and big but ya it was optically great and all. But when I realized what they were selling for on ebay now I immediately moved it on 
It kinda told me my fascination with leica lenses was mere internet hype I read but after testing them myself I realized most was just internet hype. I'm sure the new leica lenses are the sharpest lenses ever built but I can't afford them. I live my AF lenses better ;D


----------



## Pookie (Nov 15, 2016)

R's could never compare to M mounts... pretty much why they are dirt cheap compared to even very old M mounts. That 50 ASPH is a wicked lens... even in red which I think is a horrible choice aesthetically.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 18, 2016)

The reason for changing their lens color from black to red is obvious. Once you buy one with your credit card, it will move your personal financial balance from black to red!


----------

